# Beckley Shawl



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Here are some pics of my new Beckley shawl pattern. I wanted to incorporate a nice squishy garter stitch body into a lacy textured border this time around to make a shawl that was quite simple and relaxing to knit. I love how lace knitting looks when there is a bit of garter stitch added into the mix. In this case, the little curvy garter rectangles that separate the lace look like mountain ranges... at least they do to me! I wanted those little mountains to pop right out at you, so I choose DK weight for this one.

The shape is an elongated triangle with increases on the sides on each row and some subtle spine shaping in the middle that allows the bottom edge to curve rather than end in a point. So it's like a crescenty triangle! Although I love a nice triangular shawl myself, I know a lot of people don't like that point so I figured I'd go with a hybrid this time around.

The shawl uses about 450-480 yards of DK weight yarn on US 7 / 4.5 mm needles. I used a luxurious merino/silk/cashmere blend for this one, it's a Miss Babs yarn called Kunlun. It's so soft and a bit shiny too. My Beckley measures 60" x 17".

The pattern can be found here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/beckley-3


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

I like it very much; it looks so soft to wear.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful and lovely colour


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Another beauty Dee. Sometimes I wish I could knit faster. I'm knitting Cynara with lots of tinking and frogging, not sure why since there's nothing inherently difficult about the pattern and have 6 more of your designs in my queue.
Ellie


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

If I knitted shawls this pattern would be top on the list. It's beautiful!


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Another winner Dee! This beautifully classic adaptation of F&F and garter st. surely was designed for knitters such as me who need all the encouragement possible to progress to the next level of your fabulous designs. Thank you.


----------



## Caesarteaser (Sep 15, 2012)

Absolutely lovely. But I love all your designs.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Congratulations on another beautiful design. I really like the added texture and personality that this modern version of "Feather and Fan" or "Old Shawl" has. That garter body will feel like a warm hug. I think there will be several Beckleys under the Christmas Tree this year.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Sherryvdb said:


> I like it very much; it looks so soft to wear.


Thanks so much! I don't usually go for the luxury yarns for my samples, but in this case, the color was exactly what I wanted and so I splurged. I can't wait to wear this one, it is indeed just fabulously soft.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Another beauty Dee. Sometimes I wish I could knit faster. I'm knitting Cynara with lots of tinking and frogging, not sure why since there's nothing inherently difficult about the pattern and have 6 more of your designs in my queue.
> Ellie


Oooh, can't wait to see that Cynara! There are some stitches in that one that can be a bit of a challenge to knit correctly for whatever reason. I'm glad you like the new one. I promise if you ever try it, it will be like a walk in the park compared to Cynara. It practically knits itself!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Susan Marie said:


> If I knitted shawls this pattern would be top on the list. It's beautiful!


Thanks so much! What if you considered it a big scarf?? Which is how I plan to wear it. :sm17:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

MSuch a beautiful design. The colour goes perfectly with this design. I love the garter stitch that flows so effortlessly into that lace border and is so exquisitely finished off with a picot bind off. The curvy edge looks so attractive. I think this is going to be a very popular design and I can't wait to see all the shawls that get posted.

Sue


stevieland said:


> Here are some pics of my new Beckley shawl pattern. I wanted to incorporate a nice squishy garter stitch body into a lacy textured border this time around to make a shawl that was quite simple and relaxing to knit. I love how lace knitting looks when there is a bit of garter stitch added into the mix. In this case, the little curvy garter rectangles that separate the lace look like mountain ranges... at least they do to me! I wanted those little mountains to pop right out at you, so I choose DK weight for this one.
> 
> The shape is an elongated triangle with increases on the sides on each row and some subtle spine shaping in the middle that allows the bottom edge to curve rather than end in a point. So it's like a crescenty triangle! Although I love a nice triangular shawl myself, I know a lot of people don't like that point so I figured I'd go with a hybrid this time around.
> 
> ...


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Toddytoo said:


> Another winner Dee! This beautifully classic adaptation of F&F and garter st. surely was designed for knitters such as me who need all the encouragement possible to progress to the next level of your fabulous designs. Thank you.


Thanks so much for your comments. It was designed for knitters like you actually. I included lots of video links for all the stitches (and there really are that many) and designed the lace so it was very easy to memorize. Plus putting the picot bind off at the end makes it super easy to block, since that type of curvy edge can be challenging to get right. My test knitters knocked it out in record time, one of them took only 2 days!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

What a beauty! I'd say you did not splurge on that yarn at all, it just makes this shawl look absolutely gorgeous!! I had to be blue of course. I love that body of garter stitches leading to the exquisite border. I am sure this one can be made with fingering weight yarn for those of us in warmer climates like Southern California! You have done it again, Dee...another outstanding design. Thanks!!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful, Dee..Love it. :sm24:


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Gorgeous Dee. Love the color. I've had a lot of other things eating into my knitting time... I'm trying to catch up.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Terrific!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

AlderRose said:


> Congratulations on another beautiful design. I really like the added texture and personality that this modern version of "Feather and Fan" or "Old Shawl" has. That garter body will feel like a warm hug. I think there will be several Beckleys under the Christmas Tree this year.


Thanks Rosalie. You always do such marvelous versions of my designs and your yarn choices are spectacular.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> MSuch a beautiful design. The colour goes perfectly with this design. I love the garter stitch that flows so effortlessly into that lace border and is so exquisitely finished off with a picot bind off. The curvy edge looks so attractive. I think this is going to be a very popular design and I can't wait to see all the shawls that get posted.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue! I'm so glad you like it! I always look forward to seeing versions of my designs posted, it gives me such a warm and fuzzy feeling. :sm02:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> What a beauty! I'd say you did not splurge on that yarn at all, it just makes this shawl look absolutely gorgeous!! I had to be blue of course. I love that body of garter stitches leading to the exquisite border. I am sure this one can be made with fingering weight yarn for those of us in warmer climates like Southern California! You have done it again, Dee...another outstanding design. Thanks!!!


Pat, you are so sweet! Thanks much. It was nice to have a DK weight with some silk I must say. And yes, it was tested in fingering weight at one of the larger sizes and looked really pretty, and the texture surprisingly still looked very crisp.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Another beautiful shawl for us! Thanks Dee. All your shawls are winners!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It's beautiful Dee!


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

Have made several of your shawls & love how precise & easy your patterns are. Will add this beauty to my list


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks soft and that colour of blue is gorgeous!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## TeriGraff (Apr 22, 2014)

I love it! So much that I now own it ). Thank you!


----------



## sassy22 (Sep 29, 2012)

You've created another winner! It looks so soft and cozy and the colour is lovely.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Grant (Feb 24, 2011)

You are an artist and it is beautiful !


----------



## Soxtrot1 (Jul 7, 2015)

OMG a new Dee pattern.....beautiful......shaking with excitement as I log into PayPal ....can't get there fast enough....phew...got it....can't wait to begin! Love this one as much as the others...Thanks


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Susan Marie said:


> If I knitted shawls this pattern would be top on the list. It's beautiful!


I used to say the same thing, then I took the leap.....


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Very pretty design. I love that it curves across the bottom instead of the point.


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Very pretty, great design and marriage of wool and pattern


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

It's Beautiful!!! I guess that this one will be added to my list. I have all of your patterns, and I was trying to decide which one to do next and I think that this is the one as I have the perfect yarn for this one. Thanks for such beautiful design's.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## renoir2773 (Nov 13, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! I love the pattern and the color!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

You are consistent Dee, always lovely, well balance with simplicity and detail.. Like one other knitter said, "I wish I could knit faster". I have two of your designs in que! Thank you for being a constant inspiration.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh, how pretty! I love lace shawls, but I also like practical shawls that keep your upper back warm! This has the best of both worlds!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

This is a stunning shawl pattern Dee, I love how you have managed to blend the textures. Colour is fantastic, suits this pattern to a tee. Well done to you


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Here are some pics of my new Beckley shawl pattern. I wanted to incorporate a nice squishy garter stitch body into a lacy textured border this time around to make a shawl that was quite simple and relaxing to knit. I love how lace knitting looks when there is a bit of garter stitch added into the mix. In this case, the little curvy garter rectangles that separate the lace look like mountain ranges... at least they do to me! I wanted those little mountains to pop right out at you, so I choose DK weight for this one.
> 
> The shape is an elongated triangle with increases on the sides on each row and some subtle spine shaping in the middle that allows the bottom edge to curve rather than end in a point. So it's like a crescenty triangle! Although I love a nice triangular shawl myself, I know a lot of people don't like that point so I figured I'd go with a hybrid this time around.
> 
> ...


Well, Dee, you've done it again!!!!! I love this one, too. I'm off to Ravelry to add it to my collection of your patterns!!!!

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Jerlyn said:


> Have made several of your shawls & love how precise & easy your patterns are. Will add this beauty to my list


Thanks Jerlyn for your kind words. So glad you like the designs, I appreciate that very much.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

TeriGraff said:


> I love it! So much that I now own it ). Thank you!


And thank you too!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Soxtrot1 said:


> OMG a new Dee pattern.....beautiful......shaking with excitement as I log into PayPal ....can't get there fast enough....phew...got it....can't wait to begin! Love this one as much as the others...Thanks


Bless your heart! I can't wait to see your version, please PM me if you post pics of it.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Ms Sue said:


> Very pretty design. I love that it curves across the bottom instead of the point.


Thanks and glad to hear you like the curve.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

janetj54 said:


> It's Beautiful!!! I guess that this one will be added to my list. I have all of your patterns, and I was trying to decide which one to do next and I think that this is the one as I have the perfect yarn for this one. Thanks for such beautiful design's.


Thank you! What yarn do you plan to use?


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Love the color you used; nice pattern, as usual!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

So beautiful! Thank you so much.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh Dee, you've done it yet again! This is so lovely, and one that I think I can work on while watching TV! It really is beautiful and I must look for just the right yarn as this one would be for me! Thank you for being so creative!


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful. Love the color.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Love it! And love Miss Babs!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Such a treasure this Beckley is....one that will appeal to everyone...it was a joy to knit...


----------



## Finny (Jun 27, 2011)

It is beautiful... love the idea of wearing it as a big scarf. Beautiful color too. Would be a perfect gift for close friends/family.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Dee, I just bought mine last night and really like this design!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

You've done it again! It's lovely


----------



## CathyAnn2 (Dec 22, 2015)

What a beauty! I especially like the fact that it can be knit with DK weight yarn, a real plus for this time of the year. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh just love it! Delighted with my Nanciann and Mitali is on my needles, this may well be next. Love the shape as I don't like triangular shawls, just don't feel they are for vertically challenged people like me


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for taking the time to comment and for your kind words. It means so much to me! Thanks as always for your encouragement of my design efforts. Group hug!


----------



## colvinwe (Jan 12, 2016)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

Very pretty shawl, and pretty picture by your name!


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

I love all your shawls, Dee. This looks like a fast easy knit
Thank you for your great patterns


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Michelle10n said:


> I love all your shawls, Dee. This looks like a fast easy knit
> Thank you for your great patterns


Hi Michelle. You are welcome, and thanks for your comment. It is fast and easy. One of my test knitters made 7 in under a month!


----------

